# Ntc3 & Os .18 Tz----wow!!!



## markallen (Dec 7, 2003)

This goes out to everyone who hasn't seen a OS .18 TZ run in person..I ran one today and it is simply awesome..The power it has is mind blowing...It has tons of lowend and the topend just turns and turns...I know what Santa is bringing me...

Mark


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

congratulations.


----------

